# Slow Day 4/26/08



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Had my 14yr old son out today.

Didn't hear or see a turkey all morning.

I'm not sure if the birds are getting wiser or just left the area

Probably going to try over in PA this Tuesday.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Good luck if you hunt over in Pa. early next week. Highs in mid 40's, wind and rain. Looks to clear up later in the week on Thursday and Friday. Very brutal early week for turkey hnting. You can kill them in the snow, so if you go please respond.

Killed my 1st of 2 Pa. birds today. We didn't get many gobbles, heard and saw alot of hens. Birds talked early and late morning for the one's we heard. Mine came in silent after hearing a line gobble 40 minutes earlier.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Congratulations on your PA bird.

With the gas prices so high, I may just pick up another tag to hunt Ohio Tues and Wed and hold off on PA till Thurs or Sat (If I can get off work).

There are so many birds where we deer hunt in PA that I can't wait to get over and do some calling.


----------

